# How much food should be given?



## GizmoMom (Jun 28, 2015)

When I first got my 3 month old puppy he was so skinny I could feel all his bones when I pet him..the man I bought him from told me to only feed him a small amount that barely fit the palm of my hand twice a day..I'm not sure if he is telling me to do that because feeding them less keeps the puppies small but I do not want my baby to be starved..I looked on the bag and am following the amount directed..he has gained some meat on him..which makes me think he was basically starving him..but are maltese supposed to be eating less? It's my first time having such a tiny dog and am wondering how much 3 month old puppies of this size are supposed to fed..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I fed mine as puppies, three or four times a day. It was a small amount. Right now my four (even my bigger Yorkies) only get 1/4 C in the morning, and 1/4 C in the late afternoon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It all depends on the food, some are denser than others so you can feed less. Honestly at that age I would be feeding 3-4 times a day. When they are puppies they need extra nutrition to grow, but they have very tiny stomachs. Luck is 5 and he gets about a 1/2 cup of kibble a day plus some human foods for breakfast and snacks. He is on a special diet for a liver issue and he gets mostly veggies and a little soft cheese (for extra protein) in addition to his kibble.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have always fed my boys twice a day from the time they came home. When they were itty bitty I did give them a snack mid day too. As far as volume of food-read the bag. While they are growing you don't really want to withold food. It has been pretty consistent for us of 1/4 cup twice a day from the time they came home.


----------



## _BabyBella (Jun 18, 2015)

Did you all let them self regulate feeding? Sometimes I think my Bella isn't eating much and her food remains untouched. The vet said she was healthy when she saw her a week and a half ago.


----------

